# David Lloyd Riverview gym



## messyleo (14 May 2016)

Hi guys
Just wondering if anyone is a member here and would recommend it? Seems incredibly expensive (was quotes 125 per month, not sure if anyone has managed to bargain them down?) but would consider paying if the products was top class. Am hoping to go in for a tour etc. over the next week or so but would value any feedback. Not that many alternatives in the area unfortunately from what I can see.

Thanks


----------



## emeralds (14 May 2016)

My husband is a member in Clonskeagh. Has been for years. And finds it great. More expensive than others but has adult only swim times, great outdoor pool and very well run gym. And they supply towels!

He pays €114 per month. I think it is more expensive if you choose the Racquets option (which gives access to the tennis courts).


----------



## messyleo (14 May 2016)

Thanks emeralds - very helpful! Might be able to talk down the price a little so!



emeralds said:


> My husband is a member in Clonskeagh. Has been for years. And finds it great. More expensive than others but has adult only swim times, great outdoor pool and very well run gym. And they supply towels!
> 
> He pays €114 per month. I think it is more expensive if you choose the Racquets option (which gives access to the tennis courts).


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (14 May 2016)

Know most people pay around 35 euro per week for smaller gyms with classes - around 4 per week. Is that expensive ?


----------



## messyleo (15 May 2016)

Jumpstartdublin said:


> Know most people pay around 35 euro per week for smaller gyms with classes - around 4 per week. Is that expensive ?



Hi jumpstart - that's a bit of a different model as it's generally semi-private, small group coaching where you get a trainer to 4-6 people and so get individual attention rather than just working out on your own like a gym like David Lloyd, Ben Dunne, Flyefit etc. You would expect to be paying more for that kind of service/product imo.


----------



## hazelgreen (15 May 2016)

I had use of the place once  for a few weeks.  I loved the outdoor pool, altho small, I usually had it to myself and it was heated.  I disliked the indoor pool.  I was only interested in swimming.  Yes lovely changing rooms and handy to get towels.  It was quite walk from car park into to changing area and then out to pool so time seemed to add up.  Also the carpark was usually very busy even in what I considered off peak times.


----------



## messyleo (15 May 2016)

Thanks hazel!


----------

